# question about lily pipes



## martinshaver (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey everyone. I was on this forum a while ago and was gone due to some health reasons. 

I have a question about some ADA style glass lily pipes. The tubing for my xp3 is 5/8" or 16mm. The lily pipe is 17mm. So would the 1mm difference in sizing be a nice tight fit or too tight? Do you use hose clamps at all?


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

should work fine, you can heat up the hosing in boiling water to slip it over easier. As a precaution, I use clamps for everything..


----------

